# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  5 Kilo aankomen

## csi23

Hey iederen, ik zit zo ongeveer 5 kilo onder mijn ‘’gezonde’’ gewicht en zou dit er graag weer bij hebben. Omdat ik er dan mooier uit ga zien, maar ook omdat de winter er is/aankomt en ik het dan warmer heb.

Nu heb ik lopen zoeken en het beste lijkt me een gewichts toename wat het voedingscentrum ook voorschrijft.
0.5 kilo per week.

Nu vroeg ik me af, hebben jullie tips voor mij?
Moet ik op bepaalde voeding letten? Bepaalde dingen extra eten?

Mijn ‘’basale’’ voeding is gewoon netjes, en ik krijg alle vitaminen en etc gewoon gezond binnen…
Nu vroeg ik me af.. kan ik dan om aan te komen gewoon ‘’snacken’’??
Want een mars ofzo is lekker compact en gelijk veel kcal (ookal weet ik dat bijv 200gram kwark gezonder zou zijn maar dat valt weer zwaarder) dus vandaar dat ik me dat afvroeg

----------


## Ed1974

Ik geloof niet zo in die geleidelijk afbouwende en opbouwende lichaamsveranderingen. Wat ik heb gedaan was op een gegeven moment veel havermout gaat eten. Dat werkte gewoon en zorgde bij mij voor een gewichtstoename van 10 kilo in 1,5 maand tijd. Maar goed, je moet weten wat je aan cal per dag eet en daar bovenop extra cals tot je nemen. Ik denk dat bijv. pasta al prima is, vanwege de koolydraten. Trouwens, die Marsen (of welk snoepgoed dan ook) kan ook gewoon. Je gaat er niet dood van en obesitas ga je er ook niet zomaar van krijgen  :Big Grin:  . Als je zorgt voor ca 500 cal extra per dag, dan zit je in no-time veilig op je streefgewicht. Succes!

----------

